# [OT] PearPC im Einsatz

## Beforegod

Hallo,

nachdem mir der Gedanke gefallen hat, Mac OS X auch mal auf einem x86 System auszuprobieren /dank pearpc/ habe ich mich gleich mal rangesetzt.

Die Emulation läuft zwar Arschlahm, aber das wird sicherlich irgendwann noch..

werde hier mal ein kleines "Tagebuch" führen, um die Installation für Nachahmer etwas zu erleichtern..

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/MacOSX-x86.png

----------

## Beforegod

So nach einer Stunde warten,

hier die Sprache  :Smile: 

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-1.png

und die Installation

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-2.pngLast edited by Beforegod on Fri May 21, 2004 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beforegod

So, mittlerweile habe ich die Paketauswahl hinter mir, und noch einige andere Dinge (wahl der Festplatte, usw.)

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-3.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-4.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-5.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-6.png

----------

## Beforegod

Die Installation geht los :

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-7.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-8.png

----------

## Sas

Hallo,

sieht ja interessant aus. Auf welcher Hardware lässt du das denn laufen und kann man einigermaßen damit arbeiten bzw rumspielen? Die PPC-Emulation kostet doch sicher Zeit ohne Ende.

----------

## Beforegod

@sas:

Die Emulation läuft auf einem Ahtlon TBird 1200 mit 256 MB Ram. Werde das Teil aber mal mit nach Hause nehmen, auf nem Ahtlon XP 1600+ und 256 MB Ram verspreche ich mir etwas mehr leistung.

Arbeiten ist nunja.. nicht das richtige Wort. Dei Emulation verschlingt viel Rechenkraft. Allerdings will ich nach der Installation mal ein renice -20 machen und sehen wie diese dann läuft!

----------

## Sas

Alles klar, dann halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden  :Wink: 

Sieht schon interessant aus, wenn ich mal Zeit habe, setz ich mich vielleicht auch dran.

Allerdings liegen jetzt die Prioritäten anders, denn ich brauche bis Sonntag wieder ein lauffähiges Gentoo... (Ich ändere _NIE_ mehr was an der Partitionstabelle ohne mein Backup vorher zu testen! *grml*)

----------

## Beforegod

Nun, werde die installation nicht mehr heute schaffen.

Mal sehen ob es zuhause klappt, allerdings für das WE der letzte Screenshot  :Wink: 

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-9.png

----------

## Ragin

Das Hauptproblem ist mometan noch, dass die Emulation nur 1/500 von dem bringt, was ein gleichberechtigter PPC Prozessor bringen würde.

Demnach könnt ihr euch ja ausrechnen mit welchen grandiosen Geschwindigkeiten das läuft  :Smile: .

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ein neugieriger Blick in die Apfelwelt lohnt sich denke ich schon auch wenn man sicherlich davon Abstand nehmen sollte zu denken dass man damit produktiv arbeiten kann. Ich werds mal demnächst auf meiner Workstation hier mit einem 1 GB RAM testen, aber ohne Altivec Emulation wird das wohl auch nicht sooo viel herausreißen. Hat sonst jemand sich schon das ganze mal angeschaut.

----------

## Ragin

Effektives arbeiten ist damit nicht möglich. Aber kurze Tests ob ein Script unter dem Safari korrekt laufen wird schon drin sein. Wenn nicht muss halt doch die richtige Hardware herhalten. So ists aber recht bequem (siehe VMWare).

Grafikbearbeitung u.ä. wird auf jeden Fall ein Kampf.

Das ganze erinnert mich etwas an VNC mit einer Verbindung über das Modem bei einer 1280er Auflösung  :Smile: 

Aber wer weiss. Vielleicht wirds ja noch besser. Benutzung von SSE / MMX sind ja auch schon geplant. Das heisst auch, dass Momentan nur der Prozessor selbst die Arbeit verrichtet und nicht die Befehlssätze genutzt werden um einen Geschwindkeitsvorteil zu erlangen.

----------

## Beforegod

So nach einer Woche Pause und einer fehlgeschlagenen Installation, nun hier Versuch zwei.

Mittlerweile ist PearPC 0.1.2 im Einsatz was ein klein wenig schneller läuft als der Vorgänger. Wichtig hierbei ist immer noch das keine MMX/3DNOW/SSE Funktionen verwendet werden, die das ganze dann etwas beschleunigen würden.

Auf osnews.com wurde auch eine neue Software vorgestellt, die Mac OS X auf den x86 System laufen lassen soll,

die Homepage :

http://softpear.sf.net

Aber hier ein weiteres Bildschirmfoto von Mac OS X beim Installieren :

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/macosx-10.png

----------

## mo-ca

gib mal nen hinweis wie performant das ist ...

also ruckelts nur ein wenig, oder seeeehr stark ?

----------

## Ragin

Man kann es theoretisch nicht benutzen  :Smile: 

Wie gesagt: Geschwindigkeit ist maximal 1/500 von dem was dein PC kann.

Die Maus hängt arg hinterher (man hat das Gefühl das die etwas im Delirium ist) und die Programme brauchen ewig zum laden.

Es ist momentan wirklich nur zum testen einer Emulation gut, mehr nicht.

SoftPEAR scheint da etwas besser zu sein und auch recht performant zu sein.

Vielleicht sollte man das erst testen bis PearPC bei einer gescheiten Version angelangt ist  :Smile: .

----------

## Beforegod

Richtig Nutzen kann man die EMulation noch nicht. Es bleibt abzuwarten wann die SSE/MMX/3DNOW Befehlssätze eingebunden werden.

softpear scheint da eher was zu sein, allerdings laufen nur kleinere Applikationen momentan und es benötigt Darwin (was man entweder nativ oder eben auch in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen lassen muss.) Nachdem mein Rechner gestern abend abgestürtzt ist mache ich mich wieder auf die Odysse der Mac OS X Installation  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolle

Probiert mal PearPC-SDL aus, akt. ist die Version 0.3

Infos: http://www.pearpc.net/

Download: http://www2.wonderwallfriends.de/pearpc-sdl-0.3.tar.bz2

Dabei handelt es sich um pearpc 0.1.2 mit SDL Unterstützung, starten mit:

SDL_VIDEODRIVER=dga ppc config (als root, Vollbild mit shift+F12)

Konfigurieren sollte man pearpc immer mit jitc_x86 CPU, dann läuft der emulierte Mac ungefähr 40 mal langsamer als Euer Rechner. Das macht schon einen sehr großen Unterschied zu der 1/500 Leistung bei der generic Konfiguration. Ich kann OSX auf meinem 1000er TB mit 768MB relativ gut bedienen, die Maus und die Menüs sind alle erstaunlich flüssig, langsam sind die virtuellen Festplattenzugriffe, also das Starten von Programmen. Safari startet nach etwa 20 Sekunden. Ausgehend vom derzeitigen frühen Entwicklungsstand verspreche ich mir noch sehr viel von diesem Projekt, großes Lob an die Entwickler!

./configure --enable-cpu=jitc_x86 --enable-gui=qt

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren!

----------

## Beforegod

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren  :Wink: 

[Änderung]

Sobald ich das mit SDL reinbringe bekomme ich nen Speicherzugriffsfehler.. ist das normal?? Starte als normaler Benutzer, export SDL_VIDEODRIVER=dga ppc config, was tun?

Desweiteren fehlt mir die Datei video.x

[Änderung Nr 2 ]

Also sobald man PearPC mit der Variable USE="jit" übersetzt ist das normale PearPC auch mit dem Befehlssatz kompiliert und rennt  :Wink: 

Jetzt macht das installieren Spass  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Also nachdem die INstallation endlich mal richtig gut läuft, gibts heute Mittag hoffentlich die ersten Bilder von einem Laufenden System!

----------

## Ragin

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass das System jetzt um einiges schneller geworden ist.

Hier einmal das ebuild, das enable-gui=qt und enable-cpu gleich mit rein setzt (keine extra Angabe von USE Flags nötig):

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="PowerPC Architecture Emulator"

HOMEPAGE="http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/pearpc/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="qt jit"

DEPEND="virtual/x11

        media-libs/libmng

        media-libs/jpeg

        media-libs/libpng

        sys-libs/zlib

        media-libs/freetype

        dev-lang/nasm

        qt? ( >=x11-libs/qt-3.1.1 )"

#RDEPEND=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        myconf="--enable-release --enable-cpu=jitc_x86 --enable-fpo=yes --enable-debug=no"

        use qt || myconf="${myconf} --enable-gui=qt"

        echo ${myconf}

        econf ${myconf} || die

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        dobin src/ppc

        dodoc ChangeLog AUTHORS COPYING README TODO

        dodir /usr/share/${P}

        insinto /usr/share/${P}

        doins scripts/ifppc_down scripts/ifppc_up

        doins video.x

        insinto /usr/share/doc/${P}

        sed -i -e "s:video.x:/usr/share/${P}/video.x:g" ppccfg.example

        doins ppccfg.example

}

```

----------

## Beforegod

Die GUI würde ich rauslassen da nicht jeder QT drauf hat und bestimmt auch net draufmachen will.

----------

## Ragin

Gut, das ebuild wurde soweit angepasst, dass wenn qt als USE Flag gesetzt wurde es auch qt verwendet.

Ansonsten halt nicht  :Smile: .

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Also nachdem die INstallation endlich mal richtig gut läuft, gibts heute Mittag hoffentlich die ersten Bilder von einem Laufenden System!

 

Bitte. *lechz* Da das Projekt großen Anklang anscheinend findet, entwicklen ja vielleicht ein paar Leute mehr mit. Schon lange nicht mehr erlebt dass so ein Open Source Projekt von 0 auf 100 soviel Unterstützung/Anklang findet.

----------

## schienenhaenger

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

>  *Beforegod wrote:*   Also nachdem die INstallation endlich mal richtig gut läuft, gibts heute Mittag hoffentlich die ersten Bilder von einem Laufenden System! 
> 
> Bitte. *lechz* Da das Projekt großen Anklang anscheinend findet, entwicklen ja vielleicht ein paar Leute mehr mit. Schon lange nicht mehr erlebt dass so ein Open Source Projekt von 0 auf 100 soviel Unterstützung/Anklang findet.

 

Ich spar trotzdem weiter auf ein PowerBook!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tschau, Stefan.

----------

## sputnik1969

Kann man eigentlich auf PearPC auch ein Gentoo installieren?  :Wink: 

----------

## Arne

hi,

da mandrake ppc läuft, sollte das kein problem sein. dauert halt nur 40mal so lange   :Very Happy: 

arne

----------

## Ragin

So, bei mir war die Installation erfolgreich.

Die entsprechenden Bilder setzt BeforeGod heute hoffentlich noch rein  :Smile: .

Nun noch ein paar Fakten:

Es lässt sich benutzen aber wirklich Freude hat man noch nicht daran.

Als großes Problem tauchte bei mir eine Tastatur auf bei der ich nur den Nummernblock benutzen konnte. Ein Druck auf R gab das (R) Symbol aus, auch die Zahlen waren durchgehend mit Sonderzeichen belegt.

Fazit

PearPC ist ein super Projekt aus dem noch viel rauszuholen ist.

Die Probleme wie Performance und Tastatur machen das ganze momentan noch "unbrauchbar". Hoffen wir, dass sich dies in der nächsten Zeit ändert wenn zumindest eine 0.2er Version veröffentlicht wird.[/b]

----------

## Beforegod

Hier die Bilder von Ragin :

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX01.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX02.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX03.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX04.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX05.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX06.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX07.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX08.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/ppc/OSX09.png

Meine Instalaltion dürfte endlich heute abend fertig sein und dann kann ich mich morgen mal um Mac OS X kümmern  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

So, PearPC 0.2.0 ist draußen.

Es wurde abei hauptsächlich an der Netzwerkunterstützung gearbeitet, aber auch die Performance scheint irgendwie besser geworden zu sein.

PearPC ist nun auch im offiziellen Portage Tree, wodurch die Installation etwas schneller geht  :Smile: .

Bitte beachten, dass Ihr das jit USE Flag gesetzt habt um eine bessere Performance zu erziehlen.

----------

## amigafan

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> So, PearPC 0.2.0 ist draußen.
> 
> Es wurde abei hauptsächlich an der Netzwerkunterstützung gearbeitet, aber auch die Performance scheint irgendwie besser geworden zu sein.

 

Schnell ist es ja wirklich geworden. Wie ist eigentlich die "richtige" Vorgehensweise mit diesem ebuild? Habe in meinem home-Verzeichnis ein .pearpc Verzeichnis erstellt und dort die Beispielkonfig reinkopiert und angepasst. Wenn ich ppc aus diesem Verzeichnis starte klappt auch alles - nur Netzwerk nicht. Er sucht immer nach dem "scripts" Verzeichnis. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

----------

## rue

Hi,

das scripts-Verzeichnis findet sich in den Quellen von pearpc. Also:

1. Quellen runterladen

2. Konfigurieren (--enable-jit nicht vergessen)

3. kompilieren (make ohne make install, ist ja schliesslich gentoo  :Smile: ,

4. scripts-Verzeichnis in das Verzeichnis in dem du ppc ausführst kopieren 

5. Netzwerk-Karte im config-File aktivieren (pci_3c90x_installed = 1)

6. Fehler-Meldungen auf der Konsole verfolgen und die Ursachen Schritt für Schritt ausräumen  :Wink: 

Es gibt einen Haufen Abhängigkeiten, die die Netzwerk-Unterstützung braucht, u.A:

-tun Kernel Modul (Tunnelt das Netzwark auf das Host-System)

-iptables

Solange die nicht stimmen, startet ppc nicht. Aber keine Panik, einige Kernel-Rebuilds später sollte die Netzwerk-Karte zumindest erkannt werden. 

Natürlich muss der "Treiber" für die Netzwerk-Karte auf dem client installiert sein und anschliessend das Netz entsprechend konfiguriert werden (->http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/apsl.html).

"Works like a charm"!! Ziemlich beeindruckend für eine Version 0.2, find ich. Es läßt sich durchaus damit arbeiten, entsprechende Hardware vorrausgesetzt. Zitat eines Kollegen: "Das läuft ja besser als auf manchem alten Powerbook..."

Gruß

Rü

Screenshot:

http://camp8.homeunix.net/pearpc.jpg

Weitere Infos:

URL: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/netsetup.html

---

Software, n.:

        Formal evening attire for female computer analysts.

----------

## SierraXTC

Nun, ich hänge grade beim Einrichten des Netzwerks für PearPC, nachdem ich wie unter Netsetup auf der PearPC-Seite vorgegangen bin hänge ich bei dem Fehler

```
executing 'scripts/ifppc_up.setuid' ...

********************************************************************************

couldn't exec 'scripts/ifppc_up.setuid': No such file or directory

fork = 9874, 0x00000000

program terminated with exit code 1

main() caught exception: error executing ifconfig.
```

ifppc_up.setuid wird ja von Portage auch nach /usr/share/pearpc-0.3.1 gelegt. Was muß ich tun um das Problem zu beheben? 

Ansonsten läuft OSX Panther soweit schon *froi* 

Greetz

SierraXTC

----------

## ank666

Kann man noch irgendwo mal einen Blick in die Screenshots werfen?

----------

